# Whodunit દસ હજાર સુધી પહોંચી ગયો!



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You *can* congratulate me on every 10000 posts I have completed...


We "can"?? We MUST!


> ...but I wouldn't be sad if you didn't.


Well you should be, because you thoroughly deserve it my friend.​ 
*HERZLICHE 10,000 GLÜCKWÜNSCHE!*
*ACH, MENSCH! DAS IST ZAHLREICHE HILFE!*​ 
!مبروك! مبروك! مبروك​ 
તે પોતે મને મારી માતૃ ભાષા અને ગુજરાતી લિપિ વિષે ઘણુ બધુ વિચાર કરાવ્યું છે! ​ 
*$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$*
*$CONGRATULATIONS Whodunit!#$*
*$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$*​ 
**​


----------



## Flaminius

投稿1万回おめでとう。

\\ ^ ต ^ //


----------



## cheshire

You've done it!

やったのは...おまえだ！
達成したのは君だ！
１００００回を達成したのは他ならぬ君だ！

えらい！えらいぞ！すごすぎる！

By jove, you've done it!


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu deinen 10000 Beiträgen


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, parece que a pesar de *esto*, siguen las felicitaciones. *¡Lo ameritan los 10.000!* (además yo te elegí el muchacho del año cuando estabas travestido en una mujer de 100 )¡Me uno a las felicitaciones!


----------



## fenixpollo

Since we have your blessing, Dan....

 *HAPPY 10,000 POSTS!!!* ​ 
It's an honor for me to say "thanks" to you because you helped teach me about this place. I consider you one of the great lights of the forum. I hope this is just the first of many deca-posti-versaries for you.


----------



## Kajjo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Whodunit!

Dein Engagement und Enthusiasmus, Dein Wissen und Deine Hilfsbereitschaft sind sehr willkommen im Deutschforum -- ich streite wirklich gerne mit Dir! 

Auf viele weitere gemeinsame Diskussionen!

Kajjo


----------



## jlc246

Congratulations indeed! jlc


----------



## Whodunit

Wow, I really didn't expect you to congratulate me, although I've left open the possibility to do it on my 10k's! 

*મુહમ્મદ* ધન્યવાદ! કેમકે હું ગુજરાતી જાણવું નહિ, હું જવાબ આપવોઈશ અંગ્રેજી: I really thank you very much for starting this thread. I didn't think that you'd take the chance to congratulate me on my 10,000th post. 

*フラーミニウス* 慶賀を本当にありがとう。私は誠にあなたの手伝い重んじる!

*チェシャー(州) *沢山なヒントをどうもありがとう。私は中国語及びない日本語を使用すると期待した。

*Oliver* Natürlich danke ich auch dir für den Glühstrumpf! Schön warm ist der ... vor allem, wenn ich nachts immer durch's Forum streife. 

*Inés* Muchas muchas gracias por las congratulaciones et por que me he partido de la risa por la alusión al primero de abril! 

*Fenix* Yes, you have my blessing, because ... could you imagine that I would like to miss _these_ great congratulations? I hope to be allowed to congratulate you on your 10th milestone, too!

*Kajjo* Du weißt ja, dass es mir ebenso viel Spaß macht, mich mit dir zu streiten. Was wäre denn unser schönes Deutschforum ohne unsere ewigen Diskussionen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten? ... Nicht so _schön_! 

*JLC* Thank you very much for the congratulations, too. I really appreciate it. This is what makes our forum so attractive.

_Thank you all again for your nice comments!_​


----------



## badgrammar

Quite simply, amazing!  Whodunit?  Youdunit!  You're contributions reveal a wealth of knowledge, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> *મુહમ્મદ* ધન્યવાદ! કેમકે હું ગુજરાતી જાણવું નહિ, હું જવાબ આપવોઈશ અંગ્રેજી: I really thank you very much for starting this thread. I didn't think that you'd take the chance to congratulate me on my 10,000th post.


Wow! Your Gujarati is totally wrong, but funnily I understood your message . Did you mean to say (something like) "Since I don't know Gujarati, I will reply in English"? 

Are you learning the Gujarati language as-well or just the script?


----------



## Whodunit

badgrammar said:


> Quite simply, amazing! Whodunit? Youdunit! You're contributions reveal a wealth of knowledge, thanks for sharing it!


 
Yes, Idunit, I admit! 

Thank you very much for the congratulation ... I really appreciate your help, too. 



linguist786 said:


> Wow! Your Gujarati is totally wrong, but funnily I understood your message . Did you mean to say (something like) "Since I don't know Gujarati, I will reply in English"?
> 
> Are you learning the Gujarati language as-well or just the script?


 
Thanks for the correction of my Gujarati sentence (in private) and thanks for taking the time to understand it. Yes, you got it right!

I'd like to start learning Gujarati grammar tomorrow.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un petit mot en français : tu l'as fait !


----------



## Whodunit

Karine:

_*Whooooahahah, j'suis impressionné!!!*_​ 
 Tu l'as fait extra pour moi? ​ 
* C'EST CARRÉMENT INSURPASSABLE!!! *​


----------



## zazap

10000 thanks for your help with my terrible German!
Ich rechne mit dir! 
(You might even have to correct my congrats to you...) 
​


----------



## clara mente

Impressus sum ab te, neque saepe sum impressus!


----------



## Calamitintin

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!!! Ich bin nicht oft auf German forum, aber jedesmal haben Deine Antworte mir viel geholfen  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
++
Cal


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Whodunit 

Je me demandais comment tu pouvais connaître tant de langues. Maintenant j'ai percé ton secret, vous êtes plusieurs


----------



## panjabigator

CONGRATS FRIEND!

Sure, I'm late...but better late than never!


----------



## valy822

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Whodunit!!!!Vielen vielen vielen Danke für deine Hilfsbereitschaft!!!


----------



## Whodunit

*Zazap* Da du mir auf Deutsch gratuliert hast, antworte ich auch so: Dein Deutsch ist wunderbar und ich muss nichts korrigieren! Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei dir für diese netten Worte und wünsche mir, dir noch oft helfen zu können, während du mir im Gegenzug mit Spanisch helfen kannst. 

*Clara Mente* Si non cognovissem quem tam clara mente, notitia praesens Latinae linguae mea non esset multo melior quam ea antequam te cognovi. Gratias tibi ago pro gratulatione!

*Calamitintin* Danke vielmals! Dafür, dass du so selten  im Deutschforum bist, ist dein Deutsch wirklich erstaunlich gut! Danke jedenfalls für deine Glückwünsche. 

*Zaby* Je ne connais pas _toutes_ les langues! Mais j'essaie de le cacher adroitement que je ne les sais pas, c'est l'art! Et merci beaucoup pour tes félicitations, mais il faut que te dise que je suis seul et qu'il n'y a pas d'autre personne autour de moi. 

*Panja* How glad am I that you didn't congratulate in Hindi, otherwise I would've replied in Hindi (and you saw to what mess it led with Gujarati!) or break my vow to reply in the congratulator's language. 

*Valy* Wie du weißt, helfe ich immer sehr gerne und es ist für mich auch eine Selbstverständlichkeit, das in einem Forum wie diesem zu tun. Danke auch dir für die lobenden Worte!


----------



## jazyk

Só agora me dei conta de que você alcançou mais uma grande marca, e eu, como bom brasileiro, cheguei atrasado. É uma pena, pois gostaria de tê-lo cumprimentado em tempo hábil. Quem sabe ainda há tempo! É sempre um prazer ver as suas contribuições no fórum latino. Acabamos aprendendo todos, quem pergunta, quem responde, e quem corrige . Espero que não perca essa sua disponibilidade em nos ajudar e que continue dedicado às línguas, para as quais se tem mostrado muito talentoso. Você tem futuro, garoto!

Jazyk


----------



## Eva Maria

linguist786 said:


> We "can"?? We MUST!​
> ​




Whodunit, a sus tiernos diecisiete añitos, ya es un erudito! (Don't make me translate this into German).

Beste grüssen,

Eva Maria


​


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

panjabigator said:


> CONGRATS FRIEND!
> 
> Sure, I'm late...but better late than never!


Idem!

Sorry I'm so late this time, darling.  Thanks for all your help, everywhere!


----------

